# My cat won't go outdoors!



## Suzy07 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hiya!

My cat was a stray and because she was so scared we kept her indoors for 4 months before we tried to let her outdoors, however I stopped trying when she became very aggressive. She is a year and a half old and is a very scared cat and runs away when we just move about the house or when a new person visits. She has become a very loving cat and although she sometimes tries to bite when approached or whilst I'm petting her, she is a wonderful lap cat and will stay on my lap for ages to be petted or just to sleep. We have had her for 7 months and I have tried again to gradually take her outdoors into our garden everyday but she gets angry and scared and tries to run back into the house. She does pee and poo outside but then runs back to the door and cries to go back in. I've been gentle and stroked her and talked to her but when I put her down on the ground, she growls at me and runs away. She can be very irritating as she gets bored at home and runs around for attention, but she won't go outside. We do play with her but I believe she would be happier if she went outdoors as she would get more stimulation. Has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

It seems to me like she's telling you she would NOT be happier outside! I wouldn't be surprised if she'd just had enough out there being a stray, and would be perfectly happy to never have to face the outside world again 

If you make sure she has lots of stimulating toys, maybe a cat tree to play on, she can be perfectly happy inside. All of my cats are strictly indoor (that were once strays) and they seem to MUCH prefer being indoors to out, and I wouldn't DREAM of making them go out if they didn't want to. (Unfortunatley they DO want outside from time to time, so they go out supervised on a harness and leash)

My suggestion is to get her an indoor litterbox, and keep her where she so obviously prefers to be 

Oh, and I think your kitty is VERY smart! The outside world, especially in an urban environment, is simply unsafe for cats to roam, she's not only happier, but SAFER inside


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Most of us keep our cats indoors and provide stimulation through play so I am no sure if we can be of much help. 

With her personality the way you describe it, I wouldn't let her outdoors as she may not be able to look after herself properly.

During the Summer, I took two of my cats outside in the garden on cat harnesses but Scully & Bumper are big scaredy cats and don't even want to do that. (They did that four paw cling to the door kinda thing)


----------



## Suzy07 (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I just feel sorry for her because we live in a small apartment with only 2 rooms. Unfortunately, she doesn't like to be put on the leash and won't walk around with it on. Is there anyway of making her feel comortable outside?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

My cat, a former stray, has virtually no interest in going outside. She likes to look out the window and smell the smells, but when given the chance to go out she'd rather not.

I wouldn't fight it, if she wants to stay in I'd let her. When she gets bored inside, I'd recommend pulling out a toy like 'Da Bird' and playing with her. It should be all the stimulation she needs.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I agree w/ vanillasugar- maybe she doesn't want to be outside. 

The running around and acting like a fool sounds pretty typical for a cat her age. My cat reminds me of a little kid who is constantly saying "Hey, look at me!" She is constantly in my face and running around the house. Your cat is just young and has lots of energy. Like Vanillasugar said- get your kitty lots of toys and things that she can jump and play on. 

She sounds like she is happy inside and has no interest in going back outside. She probably remembers what it was like to be homeless and has no interest in doing that again.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Suzy07 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I just feel sorry for her because we live in a small apartment with only 2 rooms. Unfortunately, she doesn't like to be put on the leash and won't walk around with it on. Is there anyway of making her feel comortable outside?


Dont feel guilty! She's telling you that's where she'd rather be  I would feel more guilty for making her do something she doesn't want to do! (go outside, in this instance). I know many people who have a cat (even 2!) in a STUDIO apartment! (ye know, one room with a bathroom). As long as you provide stimulation indoors for them *toys toys toys!!!* they are absolutley content and happy cats


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a kitten in a studio appartment, and he's perfectly happy. he's strictly indoors because we live downtown near lots of busy streets, but we just play with him a lot and he's fine.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

I agree that she wishes to remain indoors only. Lizzy was an outdoor cat when we got her, and the only time she ever tried to even sneak back outside was when she was in heat before she got spayed. Try giving her a litterbox and some new toys that you can interact in a positive way that excites her and she if she improves. Many of our nieghbors leave their cat outside to fend for themselves, and they do not seem that happy to me. 

My place is not that awful large but my cats are fine. They argue a little in the evening, but in the morning all is well.


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Suzy07, I live in a one bedroom apartment and Denzel's happy. I keep some toys in the bathroom, bedroom and in the main living area, but I make sure I change them around or hide some for a while and then replace them so he doesn't get bored with the same toys. He's got the bedroom window sill to sit on and watch whats happening outside. I really wouldn't be concerned about your cat being in a small apartment at all.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its a very dangerous world out there for kitties 
unattended. Cats that go out of door only live a few years 
on average. Im sure there are exceptions and safe areas 
but for most of kitties this isnt a safe option. Occasionally 
I take my cats outside, totally supervised, in the fenced 
yard, on a leash.

My cats tend to run thru the house for about 30 minutes 
morning and evening. They do play fighting and chasing. 
They are very content with these boundaries


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

My cats have never set foot outside. They wouldn't know what to do without linoleum or carpet under their toes! They're perfectly happy kitties. I had one cat that I used to take out on a leash, I personally don't recommend that. He really got the taste for outside and would try to dash out any open door he saw. He'd sit by the door that our dogs were let in and out from waiting for someone to open it. I think my current cats don't miss what they don't know.
But, if your cat doesn't want to go out, and has experienced the outdoors, this probably isn't a problem for you.

Jennifer


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

My mom has actually bought in two stray cats in the past year. She now has a total of i believe 7 cats in the house. Thank god its a big old victorian house!! But we actually ( me bro and sis) pitched in to have one of them fixed, ( the other was already fixed, but we believe abandoned) and they hardly ever go out. Its cute in a way. They are both somewhat nervous like yours but can be very affectionate also. When they are outside, they have that depressed look waiting at the door to get in like their saying "PLease don't leave me out here"!!!!!! 
I can't say i blame them... I wouldn't want to live outside either..

I'm sure your cat will get better though. Especially where it has been a stray.. But i wouldnt push the idea of putting her/ him out, as it might just make the situation worse. If it makes you feel any better you should be happy that she stays in, that way nothing bad can happen... Good Luck!!


----------

